# Welsh Section D's?



## CharlotteBeth (9 June 2009)

Hello everyone! 
I'm thinking of buying a welsh section d to do a bit of everything on.
I was wondering what show classes most welsh sec d's are entered in and what they do best in.
Also, the welsh i get wont be feathery, but a finer welsh.
Also do you know any welsh's that do BSJA, BE and BD?
Thanks
Lottie.
x


----------



## BigRed (9 June 2009)

My friend won points at BD Medium on her Section D.

If you show it, it will be in large M&amp;M, they will have WHP classes specifically for large M&amp;M's.


----------



## ester (9 June 2009)

yup, I do large M+M, WHP (just standard if they don't have an mand m one in). Mine has done BSJA and could go and do BD now if I wanted to, does up to elem unaff. 

But they do have a little reputation for being a bit quirky and spooky, am not sure they are all like this and it can make life more enjoyable and gives them that spark but I do wish someone had menitioned it to me before I bought one! Think tend to be scared of grass and flowers but give them an artic lorry with air brakes and thats fine!- don't think its just mine.


----------



## Kenzo (9 June 2009)

Lets get on thing straight here, a Welsh section D can do anything.

.....so long as it wants to!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





nifty little creatures, I can't stand the bloody things but I've got one  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I love her really  
	
	
		
		
	


	




, getting rather attatched to her actually even though she can be a complete pain in the rear


----------



## hairymolly (9 June 2009)

My previous mare was a welsh cross and she was a wee star, could a pain in the bum and was very clever and opinionated.  Once she respected me she would do anything for and always kept me safe but it took a while to get there.  She was working at elementary level dresssage and had a decent wee pop in her.  Shw would walk past the biggest traffic you could imagine on single track roads but god forbid if a plant her flowered overnight!!!!  She was a total snob, hated anything hairy or coloured (before I get slated I like hairys and coloureds).


----------



## ester (9 June 2009)

kenzo, you are so spot on there. on a good day nothing is too much an ask on a bad day:

*Singing in frank's head*

'I'm not listening, I'm not listening, I'm not listening'  or alternatively 'you what? sorry didn't hear you'
or - sometimes- 'you are a complete numpty you are riding like a sack of spuds and sometimes I just think you don't deserve me and if you think I am going to get you out of a sticky spot one more time- well I'll think about it!'

He's not a bad boy though and I do occasionally get my own back


----------



## Taffster (9 June 2009)

My d is a typical mw he is an absolute star and if there is anything he cant do he hasnt shown it yet! His temperament is to die for and he excels at ridden showing dressage and has recently started jumping showing a brave and capable attitude, he went xc for the first time and jumped everything upto 3'6" without a glance. He would keep going until he dropped dead he is just so genuine. Some do take a long time to mature but mine has been a sensible eddie since he was 3. If you are wanting to show i would take a look at a few shows so you can get an idea of what type does well as they do vary so much, if i hadnt have bought a typical sec d later i would have thought they were the perfect breed of horse and everyone should have one, however i did buy another and her attitude was the complete opposite. Some bloodlines are typical for attitude and some bloodlines are typical event types for example maesmarnach welsh d's breed 16h event types and some cascob lines produce difficult youngsters.


----------



## Annagain (9 June 2009)

Welshies are the best in the world, they can do anything. My old boy was 14hh and I jumped much bigger courses on him than I now do on my 16.2 IDx. I was desperate for another D after my boy died but I was way too tall for him really (I'd had him since I was 13 and although I was too tall, I definitely wasn't too heavy and there was no way I was letting him go, he was my horse of a lifetime.) and all the bigger ones I saw were way out of my price range. 

Ditto Ester about the spookiness, a JCB, double decker bus or a lorry was no problem, but a bird in a hedge or a flowerpot in a driveway was the end of the world - put the same flowerpot under a fence and he'd jump it first time! He'd lived in the area all his life and knew it inside out. If anything new appeared there'd be hell! It took us three months to walk past a new house in one road without having a fit, despite the fact we'd seen it being built from day 1 - the building site was no problem, but a new house was going to kill him!!


----------



## ester (9 June 2009)

annagain, Frank is much better away from home I think he gets bored hacking same routes and then locks on to what he fancies. Rarely ever spooks if I box him somewhere.


----------



## Pixxie (9 June 2009)

Although mine has issues and is not rideable (this is due to his past not the way he is or his nature) he is the kindest most affectionate horse ive ever met. thrives off attention and lives on air. for the time i did manage to ride him, i have never met a more genuine honest horse, constantly willing to please and just wanting to do what you ask. lovely smooth paces, and one hell of a pop on him

trains, lorries, vas with ladders on top are not problem, show him a sqwuaking pheasant, well PANIC STATIONS lol. 

its devastating hes not rideable because he is so fab, but we still enjoy watching him getting up to his antics 
	
	
		
		
	


	





all in all fab horses, with one hell of a character they can turn their hoof to anything x


----------



## Divasmum (9 June 2009)

They are wonderful horses and can turn their hooves to anything.


----------



## Kenzo (9 June 2009)

My other section D which I had many moons ago when I was a wee little personage, he'd turn his hoof at anything and he did have a heart of gold bit every once in a while, he just liked to remind you that he could get his own way if he felt like it, he'd just bomb off and the only thing agile enough to stick a huge buck in while travelling at some speed, hence why he was called Bomber....litte sh*t!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





God that takes me back, I used to pretend I was Mary King and build XC fences through the woods with the dog, run back home sling his tack on, bandage him up to eye balls (all colour co-ordanated of course! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and off we went, thundering over my jumps (made of twigs that took me about 20 minutes per jump to build lol) he'd jump anything you pointed his flarey little nostrils at.

Still got his dusty pedigree/transfer of ownership form in the draw at home, the old yellow one, can't remember his breeding of the top of my head, I'm off to dig it out this evening just out of interest.


----------



## Annagain (9 June 2009)

Ester - Yup Eb was the same, I always put it down to him not liking his world changing, but maybe you're right and he was just looking to spice up a boring hack. He never did it if we went somewhere new.  He was a real character. He would play me up terribly (never nastily just dancing and going backwards) but the second I put a child on him he would turn into a donkey.
I used to have go into showjumping rings backwards, go backwards or sideways to get to a position in front of the first fence with our backs to it and then spin him round when the bell went, from then on it was just a steering job and as soon as he had jumped every fence he'd stop dead. The day he stopped at a fence with me (aged 24) we got the vet out as I knew something was wrong. The vet xrayed his leg after a flexion test showed a small amount of lameness and found arthritis that would have made other horses retire, but he was perfectly sound! The week before he had to put down with colic aged 27 he peed off with me up the lane back to the farm, when he was supposed to be semi-retired and only walking!


----------



## ester (9 June 2009)

ah we can go straight to jumps but have to admit we don't always get to the other side. Stick a small child on him and will walk round field, over poles etc, trot (v. slowly) for them he is a fav of all the local grand kids. and have stuck novice friends on him to takeon ridesand would trust him completely.


----------



## merlinsquest (9 June 2009)

Merlin is a sec D cross and he is a star.... can turn his hand to anything (barring dressage as he has a non interested rider)!!

They are lovely but often a bit quirky . . . but nice quirky


----------



## SpruceRI (9 June 2009)

One of my D's is the lightweight version.  Could never show as a D as she doesn't look like one at all. !!

She's ever so spooky and unlike all the ones above, is scared of lorries and buses as well as plastic bags and things that move in hedges!!!

But, she does everything with gusto!

She's just under 14.3hh.  I've had her 14yrs.  Her spookiness is a lot better.  She used to have me off all the time, and hacks were terrifying!!!

But we've got BSJA money, BD points and currently do BE100 / BE100 + which she's won at or been placed a plenty. 

 I'd like to progress to Novice, but I'm too scared, and really she's too small.  I know she'd give it her best shot, but I don't want to scare the life out of her either!

She also LOVES hunting.  She's mad, but jumps everything.  Have also done Trec, sponsored rides, riding holidays, led small children /ponies on rides and out hunting (this time she behaves!).

Done Showing, mostly WHP as she always clears the jumps!!

Basically, anything that involves jumping, she adores.

I'm pretty tall, my legs come down to her elbows.  But she doesn't care and nor do I  !!

Have also got a 4yr old D waiting in the wings.  She's the proper stamp of a Welshie - thunder thighs!!


----------



## pottamus (9 June 2009)

I adore my Welshie - he is so full of character and naughtiness! He is my best friend and yet can be a right stubborn wilful little so and so! They are very loyal once you get them singing of the same hymn sheets as you!


----------



## Carys (9 June 2009)

I've had a part bred welsh &amp; now a full D - they're fab - the current one is a chestnut mare with 4 white socks &amp; now 11 but until sunday we'd NEVER seen any odd behaviour but like most women (forgive me for this !!) she's nosy so thought horses at far end of car park far more interesting than getting on box !!
But she's got a fab jump, great in traffic but like many a broken twig on a hack is a MONSTER but more fun to jump over !!


----------



## happyhaffie (9 June 2009)

reading through these posts i cant stop giggling, i always thought it was just mine that did these sort of things, youre all right, once that trust their they are amazing, although still like to keep you on your toes, mine was mortified over the smallest of things but my little sister could happily ride him anywhere with a headcollar and leadrope on and he would be a little donkey, definetly a horse of a lifetime, hmm i wonder if the other half will let me go upto 5 horses


----------



## Apercrumbie (9 June 2009)

My Section D is 16hh (I know!) and I love him to bits!! He's bombproof in traffic although twigs are terrifying.  He has a lovely jump as well so I can do a bit of everything.  Ted is so affectionate although his tendency to lick everything can get interesting!  They are absolutely brilliant and such loving horses! 
Get one!!


----------



## miss_c (9 June 2009)

I adore my Welsh D, but agree that if she doesn't want to do something it will be tricky to get her to do it!  However on a good day I really couldn't wish for a better horse, and fortunately there are more good days than bad days!


----------



## montmol (9 June 2009)

i LOVE my welshie 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he is the most affectionate pony i have ever had. You can stand in the stable and he will lick your hands, face, coat etc for AGES and never bites
he can be a bit of a git sometimes, until recently he has been on box rest and he has been bucking and rearing in his stable but thats just him i think
his old owners gelded him late so he can be VERY grumpy sometimes 
he is good to ride but is dead set against jumping in the field or school. Yet out on a hack or hunting he will jump anything
he can occasionaly buck or rear, but im used to it now 
	
	
		
		
	


	




i would have another one right now because they are sooo lovely!!


----------



## Fiorano (9 June 2009)

I LOVE my welshie! 

Yes he is a git sometimes, yes he is scared of itsy bitsy little flowers, plastic bags, manhole covers - you name it and depending on the day of the week determins the level of spookiness!!

He hates dressage, loves cross country and western and has been known to buck for England, BUT I trust him totally.

I can put anyone on him from beginner to experienced but he really only likes ME in his stable where he licks me to death...lol

LOVE HIM!! He is ace!!


----------



## star (9 June 2009)

i have 2 section D's and they're like chalk and cheese!

My old boy is Maesmynach/Llanarth bred.  Hasn't got a nasty bone in his body.  He's built like a brick s**t-house, has a neck like an elephant and plenty of presence and wow being a deep golden palomino - he's 15.1hh and wide, really wide!  He went to Medium dressage, got 81 BD points, went to regionals 3 times and was 4th at the Area Festival Finals.  He didn't like jumping and although sometimes we'd go clear, most of the time he'd dump me with a real dirty run out.  Dressage was definitely his thing.  He could be a bit sharp out hacking and do a quick 180degree spin and run if he saw something he didn't like but was 100% in traffic.

My new one is 15.2hh and is Sydenham bred - both grandsires are Llanarth Lloyd George and I'm sure that's part of the reason he's mad!  He's 7 now and a complete freak of a horse.  Is very fine for a Welsh, but still has the feathery legs.  He has a very dished face and people are always asking if he's a part bred Arab!!!!  I think he's abslutely stunning, but he's a pain in the arse.  Fine in traffic but scared of drain covers, on his toes the whole time looking for things to be scared of.  Completely petrified of jump wings, esp plastic polyblocks.  Took me 6mths to get him to walk over a pole.  Has brilliant paces, but so spooky that if you get round a dressage test without a spook you're doing well.  Hunted all winter and will jump anything.  Has schooled round BE Pre-Novice (100) course.  Cant event yet as wont show-jump!  Currently doing BD Novice.  Again, not a nasty bone in his body, but just ever ever so sharp.


----------



## Brummyrat (13 June 2009)

Had mine 15 years, he's 19 now and like a lot of you have said, he'd do anything I asked, always tries his best, is soooo trainable and intelligent, he jumps for fun and does all the lateral movements and changes, even though Im a numpty, once you give them the idea of what you want they tend to run with it (literally sometimes!).  He's cr@p in traffic so we don't go there and has little in the way of brakes on grass but I love him so much, he's my handsome happy boy, talks to everyone and Im so proud of him.  Funnily enough, I bought him after having an ex racer on loan and fancied a quieter life!!!  Yeah I know......I knew nothing about being carted before I had him!!!


----------

